
Google postpones Android 11 beta - kitotik
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-minneapolis-police-google-android/google-postpones-android-11-unveiling-amid-u-s-protests-idUSKBN2360AS
======
danielscrubs
To note, it's not the unveiling of Android 11. It's the unveiling of the first
Android 11 beta release.

~~~
smitty1e
And also, it's the unrest in general, not anything specific concerning Android
11, that is the source of the pause.

~~~
dang
... and not that. Thanks to both of you.

------
spuz
How widespread are the protests? It seems very bizarre to think they could be
affecting tech news and announcements. Is there more going on here?

~~~
djaque
George Floyd's murder is only the straw that broke the camel's back. This is
now about decades of injustice and police officers that stand by silently and
enable their peers to abuse and kill and get away with it. Protests have
broken out in most major cities.

~~~
catmanjan
As an outsider the George Floyd seems like every other police murder that the
US has, I swear it happens every other year with similar outrage... BAU

~~~
curiousgal
The Tunisian Revolution (the first and only successful one in the Arab Spring)
started when a fruit seller self-immolated.

~~~
Raed667
The Tunisian revolution worked because the system was overloaded with protests
in almost every single region of the country. Contrary to previous localized
protests in 2008, that were more contained and effectively suppressed by the
regime.

But it is also worth to remember that unarmed protestors rarely "just" overrun
the barricades and enter the palace (figuratively). Someone with power (police
or military) has to decide that they're OK with letting the protests go
through, that is the signal of the end.

\--

Obviously my opinion, but I was in Tunis, Tunisia during those times.

~~~
csomar
The Tunisian Army was impartial (still largely impartial to these days) and
would not intervene. They did protect some government buildings so nobody
really overrun the palace. What happened is that support for the old dictator
become too low and most of his supporters decided to bail on him (many people
hates him too).

~~~
Raed667
The Tunisian army was mostly impartial, but there were instances where they
actively protected protestors from the police (which gained them a lot of good
faith).

And there was this rumor that Ben Ali and his close family were "tricked" by
the palace guard and the military to leave the country "temporarily" because
protestors were going to be closing in (which never happened).

But that is exactly my point, supporters in key power positions decided that
it was too much trouble to keep Ben Ali around.

------
Dinux
How are these things related? I don't see an obvious connection. Is Google
afraid they don't dictate the headlines in the next week?

~~~
1023bytes
Honestly I think that's just an excuse. And I don't think Google really cares
for media attention about this, it's a pretty boring, minor update, unless
they have something else up their sleeve.

~~~
lordnacho
The thing is it may be minor in the grand scheme of things, but for some exec
at Google it matters a lot. And so if it makes sense to move it, they will.

------
scared2
“We are excited to tell you more about Android 11, but now is not the time to
celebrate,”

~~~
scared2
I consider this as an emphatetic move by Google.

------
kungato
This is more PR than they would get with an actual release. Does anyone care
about new adroid updates anymore? I haven't followed anything since lollipop

~~~
vijaybritto
Millions of people do.

~~~
postsantum
Millions out of billions.

As an Android developer I do, because every update breaks something important
(11 will break storage in many apps).

As a user, IDGAF

~~~
coronadisaster
They broke storage starting at Android 4, I think... Google doesn't like SD
cards.

~~~
black_puppydog
from what I heard, this time they're really breaking it bad.

------
vezycash
Guys be on the look out. It's the best time to pass a new crazy law without
getting pushbacks.

~~~
deathgrips
Haven't we been doing that ever since Covid19 got serious?

